# Kính lỗ có chữa được tật khúc xạ không ?



## uyenlam (23/11/18)

Rất nhiều website, trang thương mại điện tử quảng cáo sản phẩm kính lỗ với hứa hẹn giúp người mua cải thiện thị lực, khắc phục tật khúc xạ. Thực hư việc này ra sao?

*Sôi nổi thị trường kính lỗ chữa tật khúc xạ*
Chỉ cần gõ từ khóa "kính lỗ" trên mạng lưới tìm kiếm Google hay Facebook và một cú click chuột, bạn đã có thể dễ dàng tìm hiểu về loại kính lỗ đang làm mưa, làm gió trên mạng xã hội thời gian gần đây.

Kính lỗ được bán ở Việt Nam với mục đích tăng thị lực, chữa cận thị. Tác dụng của kính được lý giải là do khả năng tập trung luồng ánh sáng vào võng mạc (đổi lại, độ sáng bị giảm).

Các nhà cung cấp dành rất nhiều lời giới thiệu có cam đoan về công dụng của loại kính này, có thể giúp nwgowif dùng cải thiện thị lực khi đeo trong 1 khoảng thời gian nhất định. Không chỉ vậy, loại kính này cũng có nhiều mức giá, chủng loại để đáp ứng cả nhu cầu thẩm mỹ, túi tiền của người sử dụng.




_Kính lỗ liệu có chữa được tật khúc xạ (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Kính lỗ có thực sự tác dụng?*
Theo PLO, mới đây, chị NTM (30 tuổi, ở Đồng Nai) vào BV Mắt TP.HCM trong tình trạng cận 4 độ.

“Năm 29 tuổi, tôi có biểu hiện nhìn nhòe mọi vật ở xa. Sau khi khám, bác sĩ (BS) bảo tôi bị cận 2 độ và khuyên nên mang kính cận. Tuy nhiên, do đeo kính gây nhiều bất tiện, lại nghe bạn bè kháo nhau có loại kính chữa cận thị nên tôi tìm mua. Dùng loại kính này trong vòng ba tháng tôi luôn bị nhức mắt do phải tập trung căng thẳng để nhìn mọi vật qua những lỗ nhỏ. Điều đáng nói là càng ngày tôi càng nhìn không rõ các vật ở xa” - chị M. cho biết.

Sau đó chị M. đến BV Mắt TP.HCM khám và tá hỏa khi BS bảo cả hai mắt đều cận 4 độ. “Tôi buộc phải đeo kính cận khi đi đường, làm việc. BS nói nếu tôi không sử dụng kính chữa cận thị thì độ cận của tôi không cao như thế này. Giờ thì đã quá muộn” - chị M. nói.

Đồng hoàn cảnh, anh TML (34 tuổi, ở TP.HCM) cũng phải vào BV Mắt TP.HCM để khám “cửa sổ tâm hồn” sau khi đeo kính lỗ chữa cận thị ròng rã bốn tháng.

“Cách đây nửa năm, tôi có biểu hiện cận thị khi nhìn các vật xa bị nhòe, đọc những con chữ không rõ. Vào các trang mạng, tôi thấy quảng cáo kính chữa cận thị nên tìm mua. Người bán nói nên đeo kính khi làm việc trên máy tính, xem truyền hình… trong vòng ba tháng thì mắt sẽ hết cận. Tôi làm theo y chang thế nhưng sau ba tháng mắt vẫn không cải thiện. Đến tháng thứ tư thì tình hình ngày càng có chiều hướng xấu. BS khám và nói mắt trái tôi cận gần 4 độ, mắt phải cận hơn 4 độ” - anh L. cho hay.

*Đeo kính lỗ dễ gặp tai nạn do bị ảnh hưởng tầm nhìn*
“Tôi chưa thấy kính lỗ chữa được cận thị, cũng không khẳng định hiệu quả mang lại vì chưa từng sử dụng. Tuy nhiên, không ít người vì tin vào lời quảng cáo quá mức đã mua dùng khiến độ cận thị tăng lên” - BS Phạm Nguyên Huân, Trưởng phòng Kế hoạch-Tổng hợp, BV Mắt TP.HCM, nói.

Theo BS Huân, người bị tật khúc xạ (cận thị, viễn thị, loạn thị) khi nhìn xa, ảnh của vật trên võng mạc là một vùng mờ. Tuy nhiên, khi nhìn qua một lỗ ở trung tâm, vùng mờ đó bị thu hẹp lại và làm cho người có tật khúc xạ thấy rõ hơn.

“Bình thường tia sáng từ a và d đến mắt sẽ cho một vùng mờ ở võng mạc. Thế nhưng khi có một lỗ nhỏ ở trung tâm thì chỉ có tia b, c vào mắt, làm cho vùng mờ nhỏ lại giúp người bị tật khúc xạ nhìn rõ hơn. Tuy nhiên, kính lỗ chỉ được dùng trong đo khúc xạ để phát hiện có bị cận thị, viễn thị, loạn thị hay không. Kính lỗ hoàn toàn không có tác dụng điều trị các tật khúc xạ. Đeo kính lỗ đi đường sẽ làm giảm độ rộng của tầm nhìn, dễ gây tai nạn giao thông. Chưa hết, mang kính lỗ còn làm ảnh hưởng đến sinh hoạt hằng ngày, rất dễ vấp ngã” - BS Huân nói.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

